# Glow Audio Amp One - Tube Hottie Pics



## droht (Sep 15, 2008)

The last one is my favorite. Not a great picture, but I love the giant tube shadow on the bllinds.

If anyone is interested, I posted a review on Audioholics. Link


----------



## imported_uw69 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for the review. I would really like to try one of these someday.


----------



## keenween (Feb 12, 2008)

Very good looking.

I've read great things about it except for the USB dac.


----------

